# Some of this & Some of that from My Collection



## Dean

Left---Green Cathedral Pickle Jars Center---Anchor Hocking Royal Ruby Red Rolling Rock Beer; 7oz. No Deposit No Return Right---Cobalt; Caspers Whiskey Made By Honest North Carolina People Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

Pickle & Pepper Cathedrals Enjoy,dean


----------



## UncleBruce

We like.  The ROLLING ROCK never marketed in the ruby glass was also made in milk glass and cobalt.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dean

Some Flasks     Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year flasks.  EnjoyDean


----------



## Dean

Color druggists & Violins


----------



## Dean

Color & picture hutches


----------



## Dean

Picture, upside down, & Dope hutches


----------



## Dean

Hutches


----------



## LC

Some really nice some of this and some of that Dean . Love the Casper's , I have to variations of it . Don't have any of those fantastic pickle bottles though , have quite a few sodas as well . Thanks for sharing , great refreshing post .


----------



## Dean

Holtzermann Stomach & Homestead Wild Cherry Bitters4 & 6 log Drakes BittersRobacks Stomach & Halls Bitters


----------



## Dean

National & Fish Bitters


----------



## Dean

Tippecanoe----Misspelling & correct spelling of Rochester Conway, AR, my home town     Enjoy,  Dean


----------



## Dean

Conway, AR hutch Batesville misspelled Bottling hutch:  Pine Bluff--Only listed color hutch in the Hutch Book (grass green); Brinkley, only panelled Camden, Hope (home town of Pres. Bill Clinton) & Lake Village all with ice & coal      Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

Fayetteville, ArkanSAW; Magnolia (only city from Ark. w/picture);   Harb's, most heavily embossed Dean's (PA)  Marvell----My Name


----------



## Dean

Marvel bottles & Marvel tins


----------



## Dean

Hello, I earlier posted an error hutch from Batesville, Ark., that was actually the correct one.  Here are both to compare; Notice on the left spelling of BOTTING (no L).  Sorry about that, Dean


----------



## Dean

Amber ringed pepper sauce Little Rock, Ark., druggists Amber Paragould, Ark., medicine & picture druggist


----------



## nhpharm

Very cool stuff!  I love the picture hutch sodas...


----------



## Dean

Thanks Uncle Bruce, LC &  nhpharm for you posts and kind comments. Thanks again,  Dean


----------



## Dean

This is the picture from the local newspaper about my Anchor Hocking Ruby Red bottles.  It was a 1/2 page article about my collection in general.  I have the entire article in an album, but it getting well worn.  While hunting this information I also found a color picture of the reds that I didn't know that I still had.   The last picture is the first 50 state drugstore collection that I put together in 1976.  Excuse the poor quality of the photos and remember they were made in 1976.  The good old days.   Enjoy,Dean


----------



## nhpharm

Very cool!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dean

Botlguy here is a picture of the 3 "Littles" that I have messaged you about. Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

My name Hutchs       My name Coffee tins     My wife's name Crowns    Enjoy,  Dean


----------



## myersdiggers1998

You have a great assortment Dean ![]


----------



## Dean

Thanks for the kind comment, Gordon.  Here is the latest picture druggist that I received from Conehead.  Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

This is my latest picture druggist; Starsney.   These all have a picture that represents all or part of their name.  (L)  STARsney    (C)  ROSE     (R) Tru AX   Please show any others that you may have.   Enjoy,  Dean


----------



## Dean

And these two;  (L) LAMB    (R) FLY    Please show any others that you may have.   Enjoy,  Dean


----------



## RED Matthews

Thanks for the BOTTING mis-spell.  When I was in the mold shop we had to make a lot of special molds for the salesmen to take to potential customers.   Wouldn't you know it - they were the ones that usually had mistakes.  RED Matthews


----------



## Dean

Thanks for the comment, Red.  I had only had posted for about 5 years with the old thread and the new.  Thanks again, Dean


----------



## Dean

Here are a few more picture druggists that have all or part of their name represented by the picture.   (L)  Bear    (C)  Owl    (R)  Trunk


----------



## Dean

Here are a couple more:    (L)  Red Cross     (R)  Owl


----------



## Bottleworm

Here is by far the greatest addition to my collection this year. It fits in with some of the other red cross bottles you have shown. Best part is it was only $15! Hope ya don't mind me posting this.


----------



## Dean

Thanks for posting the great  Red Cross citrate, Bottleworm.  I don't mind at all, as I asked for others to post earlier in this post.   Thanks again, Dean


----------



## junkyard jack

Wow! Awesome collection you have put together. Beautiful bottles


----------



## Dean

Thanks for the kind comments Junkyard J.  Here are some recent additions to my collection.  Enjoy, Dean


----------



## 2find4me

Wow you have an outstanding collection Dean! This was my first time viewing the thread. I was looking at your violin collection photo, do you have a G&R Violin with Open Pontil? I saw one for sale recently at a local antique shop.


----------



## andy volkerts

Hello Dean very cool STUFF AND BOTTLES!!!  Was the Marvel Brand your families brand?? So cool if it was and you have all those great items from your past...........Andy


----------



## Dean

Hello All,The Marvel Brand sodas aren't from our family (it's the comics), just kidding.  Thanks for all the compliments.  I don't have a pontiled violin bottle.  I really don't try to collect them; I just like the color and I'm posting a better picture of the violins (I hope).  Enjoy,Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello All,Here is the latest addition to my druggist collection that has the picture as part of the name of the druggist.  Notice the Wheel-R picture.  Enjoy,Dean


----------



## jaroadshow

Very nice bottles.  Especially like the Ontario Hutch.


----------



## Dean

Hello All,
Here is the latest addition to my druggist collection that has the picture as part of the name of the druggist.  It's not a whale but if I caught it; I would probably think that it was.  Enjoy,Dean


----------



## RED Matthews

Aimed at Eric   cowseatmaize.  I am having trouble getting where I want to go on the ABN Forum.   RED Matthews


----------



## Dean

Here is a better picture of above before Red got lost.  Enjoy,Dean


----------



## Nevadabottles

Awesome collection Dean!


----------



## 2find4me

That fish bottle makes me drool, very nice


----------



## Dean

Thanks Everyone for the kind comments.  I hope you enjoy this little collection of picture druggists as much as I have enjoyed putting them together.  Thanks again, Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,Here are a few that I haven't shown before as they all look very much alike.  Does any one collect Warner's? Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

Still trying to upload larger pictures. So I'll try this one more time.


----------



## Dean

Hello, This is my favorite Warner's Safe bottle.  It is a free sample that is 4 1/8" tall and 1" in diameter.  Enjoy,  Dean


----------



## 2find4me

I would take it for free, nice collection of Warner's!


----------



## Dean

Hello All,Here are some more of my samples and minis.  Enjoy,Dean           sample bitters, pre-prohibition & Airline minis


----------



## nhpharm

I have a small collection of Warner's but only keep the ones that I have dug...so it is a very small collection!


----------

